# 580LS security questions



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Having recently bought our beautiful Profila 580LS. I feel I should put some additional security deterrents in the way of the would be thief. I have a CAT2 burglar alarm fitted but feel a steering wheel clamp and tyre clamp would be an additional inconvenience to a thief. Our MH is on a 07 Ford Transit chassis and I am looking at a "stoplock ultima" for the steering wheel but am not sure if it will fit. Does anyone have any recommendations on both types of wheel clamps plus anything else??. I know there is a security section, but thought it would be better to ask the Euramobilers first! 
Neil


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

neilanddot said:


> I have a CAT2 burglar alarm fitted but feel a steering wheel clamp and tyre clamp would be an additional inconvenience to a thief.
> Neil


And an even bigger inconvenience to you.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Years ago, had crook lock (can't remember spelling) on steering wheel. Lost key, a friendly passing policeman assisted. Took him 10 seconds to break the crook lock free! His advice, which I confirmed with a telephone call to police station, was to fit a multi-lock. Apparently police vehicles used it. I fitted multi-locks to all my cars after that. Simple to use. Don't know if they would fit on vans. It is a simple bolt on thing which locks the gear lever. Not cheap but effective.

Sal


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I am not trying to discourage you from improving your vehicles security but have you not thought that all modern vehicles have an immobiliser making it almost imposable to drive the vehicle without the key. 

Most modern vehicle are taken with the key or towed away. 

A wheel clamp would take a bit more time if they wanted it but none are totally secure the same applies to a steering wheel lock. I am not keen on wheel clamps etc. as all they can take a lot of room up and an be a right chore every time you want to use the vehicle. 

A good alarm will not stop them tacking the vehicle either but at least they would get noticed and hopefully give up. Also at least an alarm would give your stuff inside the van some kind of security. 

Richard...


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, you have all calmed my jittery state. I have determined to link the cab doors with some sort of locking device, an additional high security lock on the accomodation door and a hidden isolating electrical switch for the fuel supply. I may or may not use a wheel clamp but take Richards point that you still have to store it. Brians point being very valid. 
Thanks to you all including Peter 
Neil


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

And Sal!


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Try double tapping your key fob and see if you have deadlocks fitted


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

I have bought a decent but pretty standard Halfords steering wheel lock for my 2006 Euramobil 580LS. It is a 2006 model, so one of the last based on the Mk 6 Transit. But it fits the steering wheel perfectly. 

I have then bought a Brightlock for the habitation door. I was one of the first to invest in these, and I paid about 70 pounds for the privilege. You can pick them up now for well under that. But I don't mind as it really is a great supplementary lock. It fits over the external lock and can be set in place yet still allow rapid access from the van in the event of fire etc. Many of the secondary habitation door locks worry me as they effectively bar access from inside the van as well as from the outside.

Finally, we have invested in a Fiamma Duo-Safe, which is a very simple but effective lock that holds both front doors together from the inside. It would not be of any use if the crook decides to smash a front door window, but we use it mainly to protect us rather than the property in the van.

I reckon these security measures, plus a decent gas alarm and the standard steering wheel lock and immobiliser, are good enough for what I want.

Cheers,
Andy


----------

